# she had Jimmy Choo's... insane to pay for! NSWF



## mmaria (Jun 16, 2015)

ok... I knew that they were expensive the minute I saw "Jimmy Choo" tag but she said she got them on sale and didn't really say the price she payed for them...

I googled them and they were 3 250 $!

What? Why? I mean How!? I mean Why!? Why give that amount of money for shoes? She certainly won't take pictures with it! 

Anyway...  here are pictures


----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 16, 2015)

$3,250 for a pair of shoes? She needs her bottom spanking, she does


----------



## Designer (Jun 16, 2015)

Did she pay you for the photo shoot?


----------



## jaomul (Jun 16, 2015)

I didn't even see the shoes, til my second look.


----------



## BillM (Jun 16, 2015)

Tell us what you're gonna do tonight, mama.
There must be someplace you can go
In the middle of the tall drinks and the drama,
there must be someone you know.

God knows, you're lookin' good enough,
but you're so smooth and the world's so rough.
You might have somethin' to loose.
Oh, no, pretty mama, what you gonna
do in those shoes?




The Eagles

Beautiful shots


----------



## tirediron (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't think I've spent $3250 on footware in total in my life....  but... she probably doesn't drop $4-5000 on a camera body either, so...   Very nice work Maria.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't  see spending that on footwear,clothing etc but then again, some can say the same what we all a spend on Camera gear.These are nice shots and something I could see in a high fashion magazine.Oops oh darn, why am I looking in that magazine.LOL


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 16, 2015)

Beautiful work!

I like the soft lighting with nice highlights accentuating her curves in the first shot. 

The reflection in the flooring for number two stands out to me.


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 16, 2015)

I like 'em ... well done.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 16, 2015)

These days I measure everything in terms of cameras, those shoes are worth one and a half D750s..


----------



## shefjr (Jun 16, 2015)

My c&c for the first one is that you really missed focus.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 16, 2015)

Must be the most expensive pair of Jimmy Choos ever made! lol even dept. stores have them starting in the 3-400 range up to a thou or more, way less at The Rack, Off Fifth (not _on_... lol). Couldn't walk in them even if I could afford them so that takes care of that!

As far as the photo, I love the railing used for a background, but for me the elbow bent seems a bit choppy and makes the pose just slightly awkward. Just a tad. I might think about the contrast slightly in the B&W to get a white white and a black black (digital B&W tones to me tends to look more light gray to charcoal).

Beautifully done, the client probably will love them. And if she can afford those shoes at full dept. store prices she ought to have paid you very well.


(Oh, now I see, she got them on sale, well low end a couple of hundred, the super high heel glitzy ones still at least probably several hundred? so still should be a decent paying contract!)


----------



## sashbar (Jun 16, 2015)

She might as well wear two Leica Qs


----------



## funwitha7d (Jun 16, 2015)

lovely work, esp the B&W shot, just right...wow


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 17, 2015)

The first one is stunning. Like it a lot. The second is a very good image, but it strikes me as something I've seen before/not unique. For all I know, it may be just the opposite, but that's how I see them.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 17, 2015)

mmaria said:


> Why give that amount of money for shoes?


 Why do people pay this much and more for example for watches ?

As long as men buy completely silly super expensive stuff, why shouldnt women ?


----------



## mmaria (Jun 19, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> $3,250 for a pair of shoes? She needs her bottom spanking, she does


totally agree!


----------



## mmaria (Jun 19, 2015)

jaomul said:


> I didn't even see the shoes, til my second look.


 that's why I mentioned them 



BillM said:


> Tell us what you're gonna do tonight, mama.
> There must be someplace you can go
> In the middle of the tall drinks and the drama,
> there must be someone you know.
> ...


  Thanks


----------



## mmaria (Jun 19, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I don't think I've spent $3250 on footware in total in my life....  but... she probably doesn't drop $4-5000 on a camera body either, so...   Very nice work Maria.


 that's why I wrote: "Why give that amount of money for shoes? She certainly won't take pictures with it! " I understand spending that amount of money on a camera but shoes, nooo 
 



DarkShadow said:


> I can't  see spending that on footwear,clothing etc but then again, some can say the same what we all a spend on Camera gear.These are nice shots and something I could see in a high fashion magazine.Oops oh darn, why am I looking in that magazine.LOL


  Thanks for your nice words


----------



## mmaria (Jun 19, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> I like the soft lighting with nice highlights accentuating her curves in the first shot.
> 
> The reflection in the flooring for number two stands out to me.


 thank you Jazzie for a very nice explanation 



Gary A. said:


> I like 'em ... well done.


 thanks Sir! Does that mean you'll allow me to take some photographs of you wearing heels?


----------



## mmaria (Jun 19, 2015)

Raj_55555 said:


> These days I measure everything in terms of cameras, those shoes are worth one and a half D750s..


 What's D750?  



shefjr said:


> My c&c for the first one is that you really missed focus.


 lol Agree! 



sashbar said:


> She might as well wear two Leica Qs


 hm... we'll see what we can do about that....


----------



## mmaria (Jun 19, 2015)

funwitha7d said:


> lovely work, esp the B&W shot, just right...wow


 thanks for your words!



JimMcClain said:


> The first one is stunning. Like it a lot. The second is a very good image, but it strikes me as something I've seen before/not unique. For all I know, it may be just the opposite, but that's how I see them.


 thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## mmaria (Jun 19, 2015)

Solarflare said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Why give that amount of money for shoes?
> ...


Of course, but I really don't understand spending that much money on anything like that... it's just the way I am... maybe if I was a millionaire... 



....oh.......... sweet dreams....


----------



## mmaria (Jun 19, 2015)

Designer said:


> Did she pay you for the photo shoot?





vintagesnaps said:


> Must be the most expensive pair of Jimmy Choos ever made! lol even dept. stores have them starting in the 3-400 range up to a thou or more, way less at The Rack, Off Fifth (not _on_... lol). Couldn't walk in them even if I could afford them so that takes care of that!
> 
> As far as the photo, I love the railing used for a background, but for me the elbow bent seems a bit choppy and makes the pose just slightly awkward. Just a tad. I might think about the contrast slightly in the B&W to get a white white and a black black (digital B&W tones to me tends to look more light gray to charcoal).
> 
> ...



so... cough cough.. hm... she didn't pay me 

I really should stop working for free! 

... she became a friend very quickly... so I can't charge her... but.... She'll set me a hotel apartment when I go to her state and I get to choose which hotel and everything, no limits and she set me to shoot 4 girls (boudoir...and one of the girls is her sister so I can't charge her sister...)... so... idk ... 

I need to change things in my head related to charging my photography, but don't really know how... I'm still waiting to be "good enough to charge for their services" photographer


----------



## annamaria (Jun 19, 2015)

Really like the first one.  Love how the background is in soft focus and shoes in sharp focus.  Nicely done.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 19, 2015)

I agree--the first shot is stunning--very, very, very lovely shot.  Second shot--which is lovely--pales by comparison.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 22, 2015)

annamaria said:


> Really like the first one.  Love how the background is in soft focus and shoes in sharp focus.  Nicely done.





JoeW said:


> I agree--the first shot is stunning--very, very, very lovely shot.  Second shot--which is lovely--pales by comparison.



thank you for your comments guys


----------



## FITBMX (Jun 22, 2015)

mmaria said:


> so... cough cough.. hm... she didn't pay me
> 
> I really should stop working for free!
> 
> ...



I think it is safe to say that you are more than good enough! That first one is really a wonderful photo!!! Maybe you should contact the shoe company and see if they want a new photographer! 
I think those 4 girls in a hotel room sounds like a good trade for a few photos!

As for the shoes, I wish I had a pair setting next to me...... I bet I could get at least $2,000 on ebay!


----------

